# Pacers New Look Campaign



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

So simple yet brilliant. I love it and think it would be really cool for us to go retro.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Those Pacer uni's are awesome. Bring em back.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ive often thought this; the thread had me hoping they were gonna do it


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Those yellow jerseys would be sick. I am in full support of this guy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The court is bland and the jerseys are too retro looking so they would never work in today's NBA.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Gonzo said:


> The court is bland and the jerseys are too retro looking so they would never work in today's NBA.


:ehhh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> :ehhh:


I don't know what that face means but if it means that I'm talking the truth then good for you.

The only basketball court I want is the one that is yellow from the days that Conseco opened and retro enspired jerseys just aren't in these days unless you're the Wizards. They look great, but the Pacers aren't going to go retro, we're looking towars the future.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Gonzo said:


> I don't know what that face means but if it means that I'm talking the truth then good for you.
> 
> The only basketball court I want is the one that is yellow from the days that Conseco opened and retro enspired jerseys just aren't in these days unless you're the Wizards. They look great, but the Pacers aren't going to go retro, we're looking towars the future.


It means I disagree and I think these would be awesome. I'm always a fan of teams going retro. Theres nothing wrong with our current uniforms but they are nothing exciting thats for sure.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bring the pinstripes back.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> It means I disagree and I think these would be awesome. I'm always a fan of teams going retro. Theres nothing wrong with our current uniforms but they are nothing exciting thats for sure.


Our current uniforms are terrible and lack character. 2K Sports doesn't even bother making them look good.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Floods said:


> Bring the pinstripes back.


:yep:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Seriously those were the best jerseys in the league during their time.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Gonzo said:


> :yep:


I thought were "looking to the future"?

But yeah I'd be okay with the pinstripes coming back as well. Those were sweet.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I thought were "looking to the future"?
> 
> But yeah I'd be okay with the pinstripes coming back as well. Those were sweet.


Bringing back pinstripes in some fashion or another, kind of how the Magic have done. Pinstripes will never go out of style.


----------

